# Last week's episode of Hannibal



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone follow this series? I thought last week's ep was a pretty interesting look at how someone with a furry/otherkin mentality might act if taken to the very extreme.

Basically a guy who believes he's an animal born in a person's body has constructed a skeleton bear suit and runs around murdering people. 

Screencaps from the episode: http://imgur.com/a/kpHxI#0 
(Gore warning on the last one)


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 29, 2014)

CAN I LIKE DISCUSS HOW AWESOME THAT EPISODE WAS LIKE
the one the week before that, left me very very confused at the end.
and then last week's ep was a refreshing continuation and things made sense.
also, it was so utterly fascinating to see someone who considers themselves otherkin. I am pretty ignorant when it comes to "otherkin" but it gave me a good idea of what it entails.
and the animal suit built to have the killing features of the animal by using the animal bones themselves?
awesome.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah it was amazing. Just when I think it can't deliver any better cinematography it just tops itself the following week. Game of Thrones and Hannibal have some of the best filmography on TV at the moment, these are good times we live in. XD

I have to admit though the ending to this episode left me a bit confused too, I just can't wait till they build up to the actual climax. Even if they spoiled it in the first damn episode. >_> Hannibal is getting really cocky by this point.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 29, 2014)

dude the people who produce the show and the writers are just so damn clever with every murder.
I also love how they somehow incorporate nature into all the cases.

what I am confused on now is Will's intentions and what Hannibal thinks Will's intentions are. I just do not see a clear objective other than one killing the other but knowing these two characters something entirely different could happen??? like how would this ultimate climax be carries out? Hannibal is getting WAY too cocky and while I still find him pleasing as a character, he also a slight annoyance.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks interesting. What network is it on?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 29, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Looks interesting. What network is it on?


Fridays on NBC
though since it is already in it's second season, I would recommend seeing the first season and the start of season 2. Just so you won't be confused.
I don't have TV access at the moment so I watch my episodes on couchtuner.eu. Have adblock when surfing that site.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

Right on thanks


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy shit, I know, right? When that guy got stabbed, and he...he ate the other guy, and...

yeah I don't watch this show at all


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2014)

Icky said:


> Holy shit, I know, right? When that guy got stabbed, and he...he ate the other guy, and...
> 
> yeah I don't watch this show at all



It's quite accurate for most episodes though, haha. Except Hannibal does some magic shit involving his hands, the meat and cooking stuff and the result always looks amazing if slightly nauseating because of the light it's shot in.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Taralack said:


> It's quite accurate for most episodes though, haha. Except Hannibal does some magic shit involving his hands, the meat and cooking stuff and the result always looks amazing if slightly nauseating because of the light it's shot in.



That actually sounds pretty impressive. (Assuming you didn't literally mean he does "magic shit", anyway.)


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2014)

Naw it wasn't literal XD

His cooking scenes are just mesmerizing


----------

